# ***** donald trump has great love & respect  for the working man[not]*****



## charley (Jun 10, 2016)

_USA Today_  took a deep dive into the voluminous record of lawsuits against Donald  Trump's various companies and discovered a funny pattern: The man seems  to have had a really nasty habit of stiffing the people and companies  who work for him?especially contractors at his casinos and resorts.  Here's how the paper sums it up:
At least 60 lawsuits, along with hundreds of liens,  judgments, and other government filings reviewed by the USA TODAY  NETWORK, document people who have accused Trump and his businesses of  failing to pay them for their work. Among them: a dishwasher in Florida.  A glass company in New Jersey. A carpet company. A plumber. Painters.  Forty-eight waiters. Dozens of bartenders and other hourly workers at  his resorts and clubs, coast to coast. Real estate brokers who sold his  properties. And, ironically, several law firms that once represented him  in these suits and others.​          Obviously, this is not a great look for a man whose entire campaign  is premised on assuaging the anxieties of white, working-class men?which  is to say, people who often do things like painting and plumbing for a  living. The article leads off with the tale of the Edward J. Friel Co., a  Philadelphia family business that was hired to build cabinets for the  bars and slot machines at Harrah's at Trump Plaza back in the 1980s.  According to Paul Friel, who worked for his father as the business's  accountant, Trump refused to pay the $83,600 bill because their  execution was supposedly substandard. But then, perversely, he offered  to let the company work on future Trump projects ... which is not  exactly the sort of thing developers typically do for contractors who  just botched a project.

    ?That began the demise of the Edward J. Friel Company," Paul Friel told the paper.


               This is not the first time Trump's record of refusing to pay  companies for their services has come up. He also isn't especially shy  about it. When Reuterslooked into the issue late last year, Trump was frank, explaining that he likes to "renegotiate" with ?10 or 15 percent? of his contractors. According to _USA Today_,  Trump and his daughter Ivanka ?shrugged off the lawsuits and other  claims of non-payment,? and said during an interview that if anybody  wasn't paid in full, it was because their work was faulty. ?Let?s say  that they do a job that?s not good, or a job that they didn?t finish, or  a job that was way late. I?ll deduct from their contract, absolutely,?  Trump said. ?That?s what the country should be doing.?



     Trump obviously isn't the first developer to ever fight with his contractors over payment. But_ USA Today _and Reuters_'_  reporting suggests that he's probably more aggressive about it than  most and takes advantage of the fact that many of the companies he works  with are small businesses without the financial resources to fight him  in court. When the Taj Mahal casino got into financial trouble shortly  after it was completed, for instance, Trump asked a group of contractors  to accept 30 cents on the dollar for their work. "It's not that common  to just come back and unilaterally start slicing off the big percentages  of contracts and saying 'we'll settle out for this, you can take it or  leave it,' " the president of one contractor involved told Reuters. It's  also hard to chalk up this pattern to the rough-and-tumble of real  estate development when it extends to agents, lawyers, and waiters._ USA Today _notes  that last month, Trump settled with 48 waiters at his Miami golf resort  who said he'd failed to pay overtime after some of them worked 20-hour  days.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 10, 2016)

all I can say is no one ever sued an unemployed crack head. look at all the frivolous class action lawsuits paid by million dollar companies. just saying. no one, and I mean no one gives 2 fucks about the working man except for his own family


----------



## solidassears (Jun 10, 2016)

Typical left wing media hit job; few facts no investigation nothing from the accused for balance.


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2016)

solidassears said:


> Typical left wing media hit job; few facts no investigation nothing from the accused for balance.





..of course you're right, after a major newspaper investigates for 3 months, it's a 'left wing media hit job'.....


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2016)

Like it or not he's the next leader of our nation.


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2016)

.. because I detest Donald, doesn't mean I can stand Hillary, she's a beast...I'd be happier with the 'crazy jew' Bernie, but that ain't gonna happen, & I'm not gonna vote for Gary Johnson although Libertarian policy is 'fiscal-conservative'.. 'citizens rights-liberal', which I agree with..   IMO Trump will take the country down with his lack of diplomacy & racist remarks...


----------



## RodneyL (Jun 10, 2016)

charley said:


> .. because I detest Donald, doesn't mean I can stand Hillary, she's a beast...I'd be happier with the 'crazy jew' Bernie, but that ain't gonna happen, & I'm not gonna vote for Gary Johnson although Libertarian policy is 'fiscal-conservative'.. 'citizens rights-liberal', which I agree with..   IMO Trump will take the country down with his lack of diplomacy & racist remarks...


Don't forget, you left out "idiot" and "moron".  I'm going out on a limb here and say that in my opinion, it takes more than calling people names and making fun of them if they don't agree with you.  But, hey I could be wrong.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> Like it or not he's the next leader of our nation.



yup, I predicted this many months ago.


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2016)

i think Samuel L Jackson should be the next president....


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jun 11, 2016)

Why wasn't this talked about in the beginning? This isn't news to anyone.. 

Fuck the media and there agenda. America is a piece of shit. Manipulating the world. 

Spying on us, trying to control us. Starting wars all over the world. Shipping guns to horrible people. 


I fuckin hate this place. As long as everyone has a cheeseburger in there hands nothing will change. It will only get worse. Once they pass laws to use are meta data to lock us up, we all better watch out.


----------



## Ls61973 (Jun 11, 2016)

There is no left wing media.  It's the ratings media and $$$. They are all for profit organizations.  They could give two shits about who wins. It's who will drive ratings. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jun 11, 2016)

Ls61973 said:


> There is no left wing media.  It's the ratings media and $$$. They are all for profit organizations.  They could give two shits about who wins. It's who will drive ratings.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


So you're telling me this information about Donald Trump wouldn't have got ratings months ago? Are you kidding me, who do you work for?


----------



## nickmitchell7772 (Jun 11, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> So you're telling me this information about Donald Trump wouldn't have got ratings months ago? Are you kidding me, who do you work for?


I work for the banana star republic


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## energymax (Jun 27, 2016)

My vote for him. Go Dolan Trump


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 27, 2016)

Lib-Tard media...


----------

